

20 reasons why the US economy is dying and is simply not going to recover - abalashov
http://www.businessinsider.com/20-reasons-why-the-us-economy-is-dying-and-is-simply-not-going-to-recover-2010-2

======
hga
Not entirely impressed, starting with item 11 he's cherry-picking his data:

11\. Who gives a ____what nearly bankrupt and very political Russia is doing
WRT the dollar.

12: Jefferson County, Alabama is notorious for having made some very bad
interest rate swaps that; using them as an example is for this item is
basically lying.

Less obnoxious, but still misleading:

13: Pension promises can and will be abrogated (we have no choice).

14: Ditto for Social Security and Medicare (well, the former can be tweaked
quite a bit (e.g. raise the retirement age for people not yet collecting
benefits).

15-8 are spot on, though.

19: Well, there are several answers to this besides inflation, some even good.
Has anyone noticed how much land the Federal government owns? It has assets it
can sell.

On the other hand, I can't argue with his last point:

"#20) When a nation practices evil, there is no way that it is going to be
blessed in the long run. The truth is that we have become a nation that is
dripping with corruption and wickedness from the top to the bottom. Unless
this fundamentally changes, not even the most perfect economic policies in the
world are going to do us any good. In the end, you always reap what you sow.
The day of reckoning for the U.S. economy is here and it is _not_ going to be
pleasant."

------
hga
For the love of god, please cite original articles like this one from the
author's blog [http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/economic-
black-h...](http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/economic-black-
hole-20-reasons-why-the-u-s-economy-is-dying-and-is-simply-not-going-to-
recover) instead of Business Insider's tedious "cut it up into a 21 part slide
show" reprint shtick.

